
Telegram messenger team makes an election poll in Belarus - sam_lowry_
Telegram sent a poll from the service bot to all users having a Belarusian phone number. So far, according to Telegram, the incumbent president has %3 out of around two million poll results already collected.<p>They also set up a https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.me&#x2F;telegrambelarus  which will be their official communication channel.
======
diimdeep
Hands down, this move by Pavel Durov is incredible.

Most important thing to know is that anyone can vote, but you cant choose
options with candidates if your phone number is not Balarusian.

"I am not from Belarus" is only available poll option to make your vote if
your phone number is not Balarusian. There is currently 630'000 votes with
that option.

Telegram poll
[https://t.me/s/telegrambelarus/9](https://t.me/s/telegrambelarus/9)

In Belarus there is only 7.8 million eligible voters.

Poll shows that 1,027 million choose to vote for new president.

Only 62'000 votes for current president.

While official results is 80% for current, 7% for new.

This is mind blowing.

There is currently countrywide protest. There 200'000 people on streets Minsk,
capital of Belarus.

This is revolution
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTdqIc2s5wg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTdqIc2s5wg)

